# Big old Wayne County buck!



## Jiggin Jay (Jul 15, 2013)

He has been a visitor in the woods behind my house for several years now, and he just gets bigger and bigger every year. This morning he showed himself again and I was able to snap a pic. All I will say is this is in Wayne County, no farm or corn fields. Just some woods in the back of a neighborhood. I hope to find his sheds!







He and many does pass through my backyard daily! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Esquire (Jan 5, 2017)

That's one beautiful animal there!


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

This is the kind of buck what dreams are made of. Nice to see a mature buck in MI like that.


----------



## U D (Aug 1, 2012)

Isn't the archery season is still open in Wayne county??


----------



## michiganreaper (Sep 23, 2008)

"O" boy! Nice buck. I think I would fall out of the tree.


----------



## Jiggin Jay (Jul 15, 2013)

U D said:


> Isn't the archery season is still open in Wayne county??


Yes but the city I live in is a “No Hunting” zone. Trust me, if I could harvest him and the other bucks I’ve seen through the years, I’d have one of the best deer mount collections in Michigan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

Biggest free range buck I’ve ever seen was in the median on Fort st, just south of King rd. It almost looked like the Rompola buck! Some true giants in Wayne Co!


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Jiggin Jay said:


> Yes but the city I live in is a “No Hunting” zone. Trust me, if I could harvest him and the other bucks I’ve seen through the years, I’d have one of the best deer mount collections in Michigan.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Pffft. You'd see the stealthiest archery job of your life if I were in your position. My property and in season is gonna equal a dead buck. 

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)

No way is that a michigan buck. I'm sorry but we dont have the genetics, climate, or minerals available to grow a buck of that caliber.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## trucker3573 (Aug 29, 2010)

Awesome buck and glad you have got to see those antlers grow over the years. Harvesting him would probably be less rewarding than you think. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

whitetail&walleye said:


> No way is that a michigan buck. I'm sorry but we dont have the genetics, climate, or minerals available to grow a buck of that caliber.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Hmmm meet Chubby boy .He pops up every summer and goes nocturnal when bow season starts .He is the same deer in my avatar fom 2016 .I posted a sparring match between him and his big buddy at 8:30 in the morning 15 yds in front of my blind one morning when i stayed in because of bad wind .He may not be quite the size of Jiggin Jays buck but a monster none the less .


----------



## Jiggin Jay (Jul 15, 2013)

whitetail&walleye said:


> No way is that a michigan buck. I'm sorry but we dont have the genetics, climate, or minerals available to grow a buck of that caliber.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Right... I’m just posting that here for the hell of it 
The area I live is well known for some big bucks.














Here’s 2 other buck pics I took of I believe a different buck, but could very well be the same one through the years. I was standing on my deck for both pics. No snow pic was October 30 2018. Snow pic was 12/27/17


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)

Easy guys...just a joke

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jiggin Jay (Jul 15, 2013)

Macs13 said:


> Pffft. You'd see the stealthiest archery job of your life if I were in your position. My property and in season is gonna equal a dead buck.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Trust me, it’s a lesson in self control anytime they walk out, bucks or the dozens of doe around here. 

I always laugh during hunting season when I’m getting my gear together to head up I-75 for 3 hours to the 40 acres I hunt, and looking out the door to see several deer grazing out back. One of life’s backhands 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Esquire (Jan 5, 2017)

Jiggin Jay said:


> Right... I’m just posting that here for the hell of it
> The area I live is well known for some big bucks.
> 
> 
> ...


I love how ole Wheelbarrow posed for the pic. They know


----------



## Esquire (Jan 5, 2017)

Esquire said:


> I love how ole Wheelbarrow posed for the pic. They know


And the other monster had to walk right by the one tree deserving of a ladder stand.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

GI is loaded with giant bucks.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Uncle Boopoo said:


> Biggest free range buck I’ve ever seen was in the median on Fort st, just south of King rd. It almost looked like the Rompola buck! Some true giants in Wayne Co!


They are still there!


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

Jiggin Jay said:


> Right... I’m just posting that here for the hell of it
> The area I live is well known for some big bucks.
> 
> 
> ...


The buck in the snow pic has a very similar rack to the buck in your op. The other giant looks like a different buck to me.


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

:lol:


Groundsize said:


> They are still there!


Crazy story about that deer. I saw him in late September. That December I was talking to a BP agent down at Mouillee and he was telling me about a giant 16 point that he’d been seeing on Hennipen point. He showed me a pic and I was 99% sure it was the same buck from Fort St. Not very far away as the crow flies but it’s pretty wild that he swam across the river! Maybe he took the pay bridge?:lol:


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

You guys ever notice some of the trees outside that fenced area on jefferson just south of the wyandotte golf course are torn up? Apparently getting ticked off and cant jump the fence. Definitely some bruisers around...

Back in 2015 or so I was going musky fishing in november. Launched at riverview and there was a doe with a hole thru her guts, standing on the rocks along the seawall (under water now). She was gone when I got back.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Uncle Boopoo said:


> :lol:
> 
> Crazy story about that deer. I saw him in late September. That December I was talking to a BP agent down at Mouillee and he was telling me about a giant 16 point that he’d been seeing on Hennipen point. He showed me a pic and I was 99% sure it was the same buck from Fort St. Not very far away as the crow flies but it’s pretty wild that he swam across the river! Maybe he took the pay bridge?:lol:


Have seen deer cross the river near bishop park


----------



## Jiggin Jay (Jul 15, 2013)

Esquire said:


> I love how ole Wheelbarrow posed for the pic. They know


They absolutely know they are safe in this area. I grunted at him to get him to look up, snapped the pic, and he put his head back down and kept walking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Jiggin Jay said:


> Yes but the city I live in is a “No Hunting” zone. Trust me, if I could harvest him and the other bucks I’ve seen through the years, I’d have one of the best deer mount collections in Michigan.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I'm a hell of a shot and when ya shoot em in the wind pipe they don't go far... You have more self control then myself, good for you. 
Buddy has the same deal here "at home". BUT he can hunt behind his house. He's scared of the deer dying on his neighbors porch.
Told him I'd practice more if I were him


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

I looked at houses on GI. But with projectile bans I figured I'd be in trouble for taking out a squirrel or **** or whatever silly thing. And the deer hunting would be like shooting pets. An older gentleman I know over there in past years had bucks tapping antlers on his sliding door glass to let him know they needed food.


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

time to setup some deer shed traps!!


----------



## cotote wacker (Jun 12, 2012)

snortwheeze said:


> I'm a hell of a shot and when ya shoot em in the wind pipe they don't go far... You have more self control then myself, good for you.
> Buddy has the same deal here "at home". BUT he can hunt behind his house. He's scared of the deer dying on his neighbors porch.
> Told him I'd practice more if I were him


If you do shoot a buck of that caliber in a "No Hunting" area there's going to be many pictures by neighbors, sheriffs and DNR....you would need to shoot and shut-up....

I know of 2 people that shot 2 monster buck in Warren on GM Tech Center property....both got caught and both lost there 6 figure jobs...they bragged about the deer and lied where they got them....pictures convicted them.... 

There's a park by me usually a couple monster bucks there's no hunting in the Township....they usually get hit by cars....


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

cotote wacker said:


> If you do shoot a buck of that caliber in a "No Hunting" area there's going to be many pictures by neighbors, sheriffs and DNR....you would need to shoot and shut-up....
> 
> I know of 2 people that shot 2 monster buck in Warren on GM Tech Center property....both got caught and both lost there 6 figure jobs...they bragged about the deer and lied where they got them....pictures convicted them....
> 
> There's a park by me usually a couple monster bucks there's no hunting in the Township....they usually get hit by cars....


Would only if I was able to like my buddy's house. I suppose I'd control myself in a no hunting zone . Sure would be hard though and your absolutely correct. What fun if ya couldn't show him off and drink a LOT afterwards with all your buddy's


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Amazing what Michigan is capable of with the right management. Beautiful bucks.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

Jiggin Jay said:


> He has been a visitor in the woods behind my house for several years now, and he just gets bigger and bigger every year. This morning he showed himself again and I was able to snap a pic. All I will say is this is in Wayne County, no farm or corn fields. Just some woods in the back of a neighborhood. I hope to find his sheds!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does he live in a area that is legally huntable?


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

whitetail&walleye said:


> No way is that a michigan buck. I'm sorry but we dont have the genetics, climate, or minerals available to grow a buck of that caliber.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I think we've seen bucks equal to that in the Sucessful 2019 hunting thread.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

Sasquatch Lives said:


> Amazing what Michigan is capable of with the right management. Beautiful bucks.


So apparently "right management" means no hunting.


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut (Mar 30, 2012)

Tilden Hunter said:


> I think we've seen bucks equal to that in the Sucessful 2019 hunting thread.


Good lord people really can't see sarcasm LMAO


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

springIstrutfallIrut said:


> Good lord people really can't see sarcasm LMAO


I'll admit it, I'm not a good online sarcasm reader. I write what I mean, and mean what I write. That colors my perception of what others do.


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut (Mar 30, 2012)

Tilden Hunter said:


> I'll admit it, I'm not a good online sarcasm reader. I write what I mean, and mean what I write. That colors my perception of what others do.


Not really anything to do with " online " , just life in general you must have a hard time with


----------



## Esquire (Jan 5, 2017)

Hey now, those are some amazing bucks. Thanks for sharing the pics. Would love to know ages, once their day comes. 
Focus on the beauty gents!


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut (Mar 30, 2012)

It does look like the snow pic buck is the same as the first pic . Really cool he's an old bruiser!


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Tilden Hunter said:


> So apparently "right management" means no hunting.


Not necessarily. Just letting some of them to get to be that old. Had the same deal behind my house when I lived in Alabama. No hunting and had huge bucks in my backyard. Probably 2000 acres of undeveloped land surrounded by houses. Got to watch one grow up. Saw him three years in a row even got video. Beautiful tall wide 10 pt. with stickers coming off both G2's. Probably a 160 class buck that died of old age.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Jiggin Jay said:


> He has been a visitor in the woods behind my house for several years now, and he just gets bigger and bigger every year. This morning he showed himself again and I was able to snap a pic. All I will say is this is in Wayne County, no farm or corn fields. Just some woods in the back of a neighborhood. I hope to find his sheds!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That one would go on my wall!
Picture I mean ... after a little crop and zooming... 
<----<<<


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Maybe some of you guys know this buck.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Tilden Hunter said:


> So apparently "right management" means no hunting.


No. It means brown fields and super-fund sites are good for wildlife.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

There is a GM property on Ecorse Rd, west of Belleville Rd, that is full of big ole Bucks. All fenced, and the cops patrol it like crazy. Nobody hunts it, and the deer get big and fat, with giant racks. It is cool to go park on the side of the road, around dusk, and watch them come out in the open to feed. People who try to hunt it get caught, and prosecuted the the fullest extent of the law for trespassing, and game violations.

All of the woodlots along I-275 have deer in them, and some are pretty nice. There is a small herd of deer that lives in the median of I-94, between the airport, and Ecorse Rd. I saw a couple tonight, feeding 30 feet off the road, as I zipped by at 75 mph. There have been some nice Bucks in there, over the years.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Fishndude said:


> There is a GM property on Ecorse Rd, west of Belleville Rd, that is full of big ole Bucks. All fenced, and the cops patrol it like crazy. Nobody hunts it, and the deer get big and fat, with giant racks. It is cool to go park on the side of the road, around dusk, and watch them come out in the open to feed. People who try to hunt it get caught, and prosecuted the the fullest extent of the law for trespassing, and game violations.


Used to be that way at consumers in bay city. I believe they started allowing hunters (through an employee lottery system?) And now there aren't many to speak of. They had a parking area where you could watch them feed.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I know of a couple areas around Metro Detroit that are absolutely rife with big Bucks. But they either can't be hunted, or the land that can be hunted is very small, and the deer mostly pass through between other parcels that can't be hunted. 
It's almost too bad I am obsessed with Steelhead fishing, and don't really hunt much anymore. lol


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

springIstrutfallIrut said:


> Good lord people really can't see sarcasm LMAO


Your post was without sarcasm. I speak it fluently. Maybe add a  or something if your delivery is that deadpan.

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Nostromo said:


> No. It means brown fields and super-fund sites are good for wildlife.


Now that's funny, but carries a lot of truth. It's like the DMZ becoming an unwitting wildlife sanctuary on the Korean peninsula. It's actually helped to bring some species back from the brink. If you remove humans from an area, nature rebounds quickly.

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Macs13 said:


> Now that's funny, but carries a lot of truth. It's like the DMZ becoming an unwitting wildlife sanctuary on the Korean peninsula. It's actually helped to bring some species back from the brink. If you remove humans from an area, nature rebounds quickly.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Ah, but as brown fields and super-fund sites reveal. It is not a simple matter to remove the influence of humans once they've inhabited an area.


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Maybe some of you guys know this buck.
> 
> View attachment 481975


Thats a fatty!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Awesome buck!


----------



## Lever4ever (Dec 2, 2017)

I would frame and hang that picture, wow! what a beast. 

Took me 5 minutes to stop staring.... damn.


----------



## Ol Tom Killa (Jan 16, 2011)

This one lives in the golf course next to the Detroit zoo...









Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

Ol Tom Killa said:


> This one lives in the golf course next to the Detroit zoo...
> View attachment 482385
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Hmm haven't seen that one yet. I have seen the main frame 8pt that lives there several times this year. 

I'll keep an eye out


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

Fishndude said:


> There is a GM property on Ecorse Rd, west of Belleville Rd, that is full of big ole Bucks. All fenced, and the cops patrol it like crazy. Nobody hunts it, and the deer get big and fat, with giant racks. It is cool to go park on the side of the road, around dusk, and watch them come out in the open to feed. People who try to hunt it get caught, and prosecuted the the fullest extent of the law for trespassing, and game violations.
> 
> All of the woodlots along I-275 have deer in them, and some are pretty nice. There is a small herd of deer that lives in the median of I-94, between the airport, and Ecorse Rd. I saw a couple tonight, feeding 30 feet off the road, as I zipped by at 75 mph. There have been some nice Bucks in there, over the years.


Friend of mine was dating a woman on belleville rd that borders that property. He shot a bigun few years back out there. She was native American and he didn't show enough respect for the kill in her mind. She took it and fed the meat to a domesticated wolf she has a permit for and kicked the bf out of the house. Brain tanned the hide.


----------



## Millennial Ben (Jan 12, 2019)

Un-pressured whitetails - amazing what they can grow into. Take out the hunting pressure, stress of beating winters, and not being bothered by other predators, free range whitetails - when they can reach a higher age class have endless potential.

What a brute, thanks for sharing that. Pretty cool to have that wildlife in your backyard living in Wayne County. We all move up north for that kind of Wildlife!


----------



## Ol Tom Killa (Jan 16, 2011)

Radar420 said:


> Hmm haven't seen that one yet. I have seen the main frame 8pt that lives there several times this year.
> 
> I'll keep an eye out


This one?... Not sure what he is exactly... He's got about six or seven on that right side..his left.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Ol Tom Killa said:


> This one lives in the golf course next to the Detroit zoo...


Anyone else notice the funny irony with the name of that golf course? ... - *Rack*ham.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

Ol Tom Killa said:


> This one?... Not sure what he is exactly... He's got about six or seven on that right side..his left.
> View attachment 482613
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Could be. His left side has a tine with 2 sticker points coming off it


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

Fishndude said:


> There is a GM property on Ecorse Rd, west of Belleville Rd, that is full of big ole Bucks. All fenced, and the cops patrol it like crazy. Nobody hunts it, and the deer get big and fat, with giant racks. It is cool to go park on the side of the road, around dusk, and watch them come out in the open to feed. People who try to hunt it get caught, and prosecuted the the fullest extent of the law for trespassing, and game violations.
> 
> All of the woodlots along I-275 have deer in them, and some are pretty nice. There is a small herd of deer that lives in the median of I-94, between the airport, and Ecorse Rd. I saw a couple tonight, feeding 30 feet off the road, as I zipped by at 75 mph. There have been some nice Bucks in there, over the years.


I have taken 3 out of there...all over 150. Mums the word


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

on a call said:


> I have taken 3 out of there...all over 150. Mums the word


What was her name? First one I mean


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Fishndude said:


> There is a GM property on Ecorse Rd, west of Belleville Rd, that is full of big ole Bucks. All fenced, and the cops patrol it like crazy. Nobody hunts it, and the deer get big and fat, with giant racks. It is cool to go park on the side of the road, around dusk, and watch them come out in the open to feed. People who try to hunt it get caught, and prosecuted the the fullest extent of the law for trespassing, and game violations.
> 
> All of the woodlots along I-275 have deer in them, and some are pretty nice. There is a small herd of deer that lives in the median of I-94, between the airport, and Ecorse Rd. I saw a couple tonight, feeding 30 feet off the road, as I zipped by at 75 mph. There have been some nice Bucks in there, over the years.


A couple years ago I seen a giant in that median 3 days in a row. He had to be close to 300lbs. Once he was running in the open chasing a doe. He galloped like a Clydesdale.


----------

